# Help or hinderence



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As mentioned on a previous thread , Betty's walking to heel is a bit of a nightmare whilst out on walks.. ( oooh she is oh so perfect at it in puppy classes on or off the lead). If I'm out with her on my own she just pulls and
wants to lead the way.. I keep stopping/turning around but as soon as we head off again she pulls straightaway. However I noticed at the weekend
whiste out walking with a friend that if Betty walked between us she did not
pull at all!! This made for a very nice walk but is it short term gain for long term pain..any advice gratefully rec'd as this is driving me nuts


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I wonder if its a Betty thing as mine loves to lead the way. The best way to get my Betty to walk to heel is to keep a tennis ball with me and she then just looks up at that all the time!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Get another cockapoo  have two pulling you .. sorry in a silly mood ... only joking Colin  

With Oakley, my best lead walker I better add, I just stop still and wait for him to be in a good position before carrying on with our walk, he walks well when just the two of us, pulls when with Honey or with other distractions around. 

Honey is a puller and a barker .. barks to get noticed.. gobby gal .. I dont know where she gets it from .. 

Betty is 5 months .. just stick with it Colin .. she will improve xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

In training class did they use a treat as a lure to get them to walk to heel.

You could try calling her to heel and rewarding quite quickly (whilst still walking - which isn't easy for the small cockapoo owners!). Then keeping hold of the treat in the opposite hand so she knows its there. Slowly stretch out the heel work taking more steps before treating. Link these longer distances with 'good girl' or whatever your praise phrase is.

However, they are young and I think they just get over excited about being out and about. You know Betty can walk to heel and it is a long process before they do it all the time. At classes we were taught to just persevere as it will gradually get better over time.

Millie does still pull at the beginning of a walk because she can't wait to get on with it. But on the way home and she's tired then she'll drop more into heel.

When Betty is in heel, just praise and reward and keep at it. But equally, sometimes they just have to pull because they are puppies.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we do the stop thing....wait for her to come back...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> In training class did they use a treat as a lure to get them to walk to heel.
> 
> You could try calling her to heel and rewarding quite quickly (whilst still walking - which isn't easy for the small cockapoo owners!). Then keeping hold of the treat in the opposite hand so she knows its there. Slowly stretch out the heel work taking more steps before treating. Link these longer distances with 'good girl' or whatever your praise phrase is.
> 
> ...


I do all these things, but when she is on a mission she doesn't even look up at me!! Even if I put treat's ( tried a few different ones) in front of her nose she is not in the slightest bit interested.. she is not very 'food ' motivated.
I need to find something she really wants..

PS:- this is getting worse now because she wants to chase the leaves blowing in the wind!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, have you tried a harness. I've been using a Halti one with Obi and he doesn't pull as much when wearing it. I personally don't like them and I've switched back to a regular lead recently now he is a lot better. However he does pull more on the lead. I'm not that bothered to be honest as we mostly walk off lead. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's funny, a girl in the office mentioned them today ( I didn't even know what they were!!). I'm going to a different training school in a couple of weeks ( recomended by Karen aka cockapoodledoo) - I think I 'll wait to see what they say but certainly wont rule it out!! Thanks


----------

